# Best book you've read this summer?



## StarbucksLvr8 (Aug 26, 2010)

Marlin, Darlin' by Margaret Jean Langstaff
http://www.amazon.com/Marlin-Darlin-Sullivan-Florida-ebook/dp/B003X4KX98/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1280162426&sr=1-1


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just finished Boyd Morrison's "The Adamas Blueprint".  I quite enjoyed it.  It is, unfortunately, no longer available since Boyd got his publishing contract. . . . .he initially wrote it about 15 years ago, and you can tell -- there are characters who are new to cell phones, but I hope he updates it and gets it republished because it's a great story. . . . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Hands down: A Dog's Purpose by Bruce Cameron


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

The Hunger Games


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

It's the first one of his I've read, I'm definitely going to try the others.


----------



## BeachLover (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmmm- tough one- I like the "Girl on the beach". http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Beach-Crawford-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003YCOOTO/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

it's free right now. Are any of those other one's free? I'm trying to stay on a budget!


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

The Hunger Games.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

The Passage by Justin Cronin.


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm going to have to say The Passage as well.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

_Shutter Island_ by Dennis Lehane. I didn't expect it to enjoy it as much as I did.

Mike


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

This has been the summer of not having to think too hard. I've been reading Sherilyn Kenyon's *Dark Hunter Series*. I'm on number 16.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Best book I've read this summer would be _Night Watch_ by Terry Pratchett, but I don't know if that counts since it's about the 5th time I've read it.  I think the best book I've read this summer that was a new one for me was _John Dies at the End_ by David Wong.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

The help by Kathryn Stockett


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

I really enjoyed the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. Enjoying the Sookie Stackhouse books now.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Loved this one:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BeachLover said:


> Hmmm- tough one- I like the "Girl on the beach". http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Beach-Crawford-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003YCOOTO/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> it's free right now. Are any of those other one's free? I'm trying to stay on a budget!


Note this is a Kindle Pre-order. . . . .it's not been released yet. . .not sure when it's due. . . .


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Either The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton or Equal Rites by Terry Pratchett. I read quite a few good books this summer, and it's hard to pick.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have read quite a few but one that really stuck with me was _The Apothecary's Daughter_ by Julie Klassen. It was a great read. I got it free at the time but it is well worth the price it is at now.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Her Fearful Symmetry- literary ghost story, chilling at times


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't know about the *best* but I really enjoyed Sleepwalker" The Last Sandman by Brad Marlowe a few weeks ago.  Very entertaining.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I think Stef Penney's *The Tenderness of Wolves* has been my favorite this summer (although I might've read that in the spring  )
Second place was *Rules* by Cynthia Lord - this was a middle grade/ya book.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

This one's very easy. I've read three books this summer and only enjoyed one, and I enjoyed it from beginning to end.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

The Hunger Games.  i know, I'm a little behind, but I'm looking forward to reading Catching Fire (next on my list), and Mockingjay.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

I didn't get a lot of reading in this summer, only about a dozen books, but I enjoyed the weirdness of Jonathan Lethem's As She Climbed Across the Table, and got a kick out of the characters, dialogue, and footnotes in John Connelly's The Gates.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I just love As She Climbed Across the Table!

My favorite read this summer was probably Right Ho, Jeeves -- an oldie but a goodie. I also really enjoyed 20th Century Ghosts, short fiction by Joe Hill.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

There are two that I still think about:  The Passage and The Help


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I really enjoyed, David Dalglish's









Dance of Cloaks


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

_Fevre Dream _ by George RR Martin (though that's a re-read, so it may not count)

On the non re-read list: _The Mayor of Casterbridge _ by Thomas Hardy and _Green Angel_ by Alice Hoffman.

Sorry, I'm an indecisive sort when it comes to deciding on the "best of" or my "favorite" -- depends which day you ask me, and even then you'll get five different answers . . .


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm going to have to say _Fevre Dream_ as well, though I didn't read as much this summer as I wanted to.

And awww, best summer read, really Julie? I'm really, really flattered.

David Dalglish


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Hands down: A Dog's Purpose by Bruce Cameron


Totally agree, I absolutely LOVED this book!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> I'm going to have to say _Fevre Dream_ as well, though I didn't read as much this summer as I wanted to.
> 
> And awww, best summer read, really Julie? I'm really, really flattered.
> 
> David Dalglish


I wouldn't have said it, if I didn't mean it, silly! I haven't had a chance to read the Half-Orc series yet, but they're on the TBR list.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been in re-reading old favorites mode, but the one new one I read really impressed me.  I really loved "The Goddess of Fried Okra" by Jean Brashear.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I read The Hunger Games just as an impulse purchase (it had been on my recommended list for a while, but I had no idea what it was about) started on a Friday evening and by Tuesday following was completing Mockingjay.  I haven't read something so engrossing for awhile.  Reading Middlesex right now and it is also very good....


----------



## ken.w (Jul 30, 2010)

Selcien said:


> This one's very easy. I've read three books this summer and only enjoyed one, and I enjoyed it from beginning to end.


Awesome! I love Christopher Moore. Only book I haven't read from him is Fool, which I started but didn't get to finish. Must get back to that one.

Best book I've read this summer was Let The Right One In from John Ajvide Lindqvist. I'd seen and really liked the movie, but the book had so much more detail and background.

I might have said Bite Me, but I read it right when it came out in April.


----------



## DickStanley (Jun 7, 2010)

Certainly one of the best: The March, by E.L. Doctorow, though it's unfortunately not on Kindle. On Kindle, it would have to be: Anvil of Stars by Greg Bear


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

_The Forever War_ by Joe Haldeman. An oldie that I somehow missed.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Best "fun" reading this summer for me was the Ilona Andrews "Kate Daniels" series (Magic Bites, Magic Burns, Magic Strikes and Magic Bleeds)..... ran out of them though and have to wait for the next installment!

I really really enjoyed Shantaram by Gregory David Roberts- and it was a very good (and much needed) change of pace from the Ilona Andrews series!


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

ken.w said:


> Awesome! I love Christopher Moore. Only book I haven't read from him is Fool, which I started but didn't get to finish. Must get back to that one.


It's the first book of his that I've read. It was a combination of a familiar sounding name, that it had vampyre kitties, and it had a 100% Micropay Rebate (bought from fictionwise prior to the agency model went into effect.) I was completely surprised at how much I enjoyed it, in fact, for a while there I wondered if I even enjoyed reading, and I didn't know whether it was me just not being interested in reading, or just not picking the right books.

As of right now I'll be focusing on Terry Pratchett and Christoper Moore (in that order since I have three books by Pratchett that I haven't read yet and I really shouldn't be spending out more money right now). Everybody else, even if I already bought a book of theirs/started a series by them which are unread, will have to fight for attention, maybe that will help me reverse things, and enjoy books more often than, well... whatever you'd call a void like blahness, which would describe Storm Front, upon finishing Bite Me I was sad that it was over, a very noticeable difference.

Oh, and I have to add this....

Abby rocks my stripy socks.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I already posted, but it is still technically summer and I just finished The Wee Free Men by Terry Pratchett and I LOVED it. It was a very fun read and I immediately purchased A Hat Full of Sky. I am making myself finish a book that a friend lent me, though, before I dive into it, because I know that once I start reading it I probably won't do much with the other books I've been reading.


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I haven't had the chance to do a great deal of reading this summer, but I'm hoping to really get into some books this fall.  The less I read, the longer my TBR list gets!

Though I'm only 75% of the way through, I've really enjoyed The Book by M. Clifford.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I have already posted but I'd like to add another one: The Reluctant Fundamentalist by Mohsin Hamid. I just read it today. It's brilliant: elegant, witty, insightful and sad.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The Passage by Justin Cronin, though the new James Lee Burke is a close second


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to chime in on the Hunger Games, all three in the trilogy for me, as I consider them one big book divided in three parts.
Like some else mentioned I read all 3 in a week. For me, that is very fast, I have a lot on my plate right now.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, it has to be Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet.  I have been wanting to read it thanks to the advice from other KindleBoarders... just finished it and thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

I haven't read a truly outstanding book yet this summer. Unless it could be the book I am reading now, the first book in Roger Zelazny's Amber series.

No, wait. Two books that really knocked me out are by indie writers. Marion Stein's Louisaida is a story about two murders, one with hints of cannibalism, and a loving portrait of a place -- the Lower East Side. It is written in a brilliant prose style that takes you into the heads of the characters. Louisaida should be available on kindle soon.

The other rave is for Cody James/Daisy Anne Gree. This young lady writes like nobody's business. While you can trace various classical influences on her writing, from Lautremont and the surrealists to Kerouac and the beats, Cody has her own voice. You have never read anything like this. I've read the zine versions of Babylon and The Dead Beat. They are a searing portrait, so brutally honest that they become surreal, ever vital and full of the most personal epiphanies.

You can buy Cody's novel Babylon through this link
http://thecodyjames.com/#/babylon/4542477040
Or you can buy $4 zine versions of each book from the Geneva13
http://geneva13.com/Zines.html


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> For me, it has to be Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet. I have been wanting to read it thanks to the advice from other KindleBoarders... just finished it and thoroughly enjoyed it!


I read this one a couple of months ago. One of the best books I've ever read. 
deb


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

Cutting For Stone...hands down one of the BEST books I have ever read!!!!


----------

